# Demystifying the Mysterious World of Erotic Photography



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 19, 2012)

Check out this interview with James Digiorgio as he discusses the erotic photography industry.

Highlights


How do you get into the erotic photography industry?
How do you give direction to pornstars to avoid the typical "porn poses"?
How to improve your photography in the FASTEST time possible

Read the interview here (*Warning *- *NSFW*): James Digiorgio Interview: Demystifying the Mysterious World of Erotic Photography at PhotoWhoa Blog | Discover how you can be a better photographer


----------

